# Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
tut mir leid, wenn dieses Thema schon einmal angesprochen wurde. Aber für mich persönlich habe ich noch nicht die passende Combi gefunden.
Also ich suche eine Baitcast Rute mit Triggergriff und eine Baitcast Rolle.
Zu meinen Ködern: Ich nutzte viele Gufis und Wobbler zwichen ca. 10-35 gr.
mein Presibudget wird sich auf das Weihnachtsgeld meiner Eltern beschränken xD.
Ne, also die Geräte sollten erschwinglich sein und einen Preis von insgesamt 160 Euro nicht überschreiten.

Schon  im Voraus vielen Dank!
Ich würde mich über viele Tipps von Euch sehr freuen.
LG Julian


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Morgen Julian,

ja, dieses Thema gabs schon oft. Und Du wirst hier auch wieder die selben/ähnlichen Antworten erhalten wie Deine Vorgänger. Für 160€ wirst Du keine gescheite Combo bekommen. Eine Multirolle, die was taugt und an der Du auch ein paar Jahre Spaß hast, kostet schon ab 150€ aufwärts. Ich würde Dir da die Daiwa Viento empfehlen. :g

Ruten bekommst Du von Rozemeijer. Meiner Meinung nach ein super Preis- / Leistungsverhätniss. Jerkrute um die 60€..

Dann hast Du noch keine geflochtene Schnur....

Überleg Dir wirklich ob Du nicht noch ein wenig wartest und dann 50 - 100€ mehr ausgibst! Wenn Du dir nun ne billige Multi (Zaphir) oder ähnliches kaufst, wirst Du nicht glücklich werden und Dir ziemlich schnell ne "anständige" Multi kaufen wollen. Unterm Strich zahlst Du dann doppelt...

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung! |bla:

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Soil (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

@GerJulian

ich weiss nicht wie lang deine rute sein soll?
wenn du mit der klar kommst 
*2,05m 10-30g pro logic butch light* = 45€
ist schon nicht schlecht#6

als rolle reicht dann eine *shimano cardiff 201a = *90€!!und für die schnur reicht es auch!

gruß


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

@Soil:

Ist die Cardiff eine Baitcaster??
Sieht für mich ehr wie ne "normale" kleine Multirolle aus!

Oder?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Soil (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> @Soil:
> 
> Ist die Cardiff eine Baitcaster??
> Sieht für mich ehr wie ne "normale" kleine Multirolle aus!
> ...



ja, das ist sie!
ist aber schön klein und robust, für dein vorhaben (gufis und wobbler zwichen ca. 10-35 gr.) sehr gut geeignet!

gruß


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hey Soil,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Aber zum einen ist es nicht mein Vorhaben...|rolleyes

 Und zum anderen geht aus deinem Post nicht hervor,
 ob Du die Cardiff nun für ne normale Multi oder ne Baitcaster hälst...|kopfkrat

                     Zitat von *MarcelReiners* 

 
_@Soil:

Ist die Cardiff eine Baitcaster??
Sieht für mich ehr wie ne "normale" kleine Multirolle aus!

Oder?



Zitat von Soil:
_
                                 ja, das ist sie!
ist aber schön klein und robust....

#c

Ob die Rolle nun wirklich "schön klein" ist weiß ich nicht so recht. Das Preis- / Leistungverhältnis ist sicher nicht schlecht.
Aber hier wurde nach einer Baitcast Rolle gefragt...und ich möchte auch keine "normal" Multirolle mehr fischen wenn ich mit Ködern bis 35 Gramm unterwegs bin. Bei wirklich schweren Ködern sieht das wieder ganz anders aus...

Aber das ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache. Evtl. meldet sich GerJulian ja nochmal zu Wort und erklärt, wie wichtig Ihm die Rollenfrage ist. |wavey:

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich angel hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus und habe bisher mit geflochtener Schnur (Berkley) gefischt.
Hier hab ich im Internet ne Rolle gefunden, allerdings auch im unteren Preisniveau.

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/rollen/multirollen-baitcast/iron-claw-x-act-iron-claw-x-act.html

Wahrscheinlich wird sie aber auch nicht das richtige sein 
Habt ihr vielleicht Links für Ruten und Rollen?
Vielleicht wärs auch schlauer in Amerika Rute & Rolle zu kaufen?
Nochmal Danke und auf weitere Antworten freu ich mich


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

So, hab jetzt noch mal google bemüht.. 

Die Cardiff zählt tatsächlich zu den Baitcastern
und passt somit genau in den Bereich den GerJulian gesucht hat.#6

Ich möchte Sie jedoch auf meiner jerke nicht haben.. |rolleyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Wo ist denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen einer "normalen Multi" und einer Baitcaster?


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hi Julian,

ne Du, bevor Du die Iron Claw X Act kaufst, höre lieber auf 
Soil und nimm die Cardiff. 

Ich hatte auch zuerst ne Rozemeijer Saphire für 70€ und hab mich nur geärgert. Zum einen lernt man damit das werfen nicht so gut. (wenn man noch keine Erfahrung mit der Multi hat ist das nicht einfach) Zum zweiten haust Du viel Schnurr in die Tonne bei den ersten "Übungen". (ist auchnicht billig) Und zu guter letzt, kaufst Du eh kurze Zeit später ne vernünftige Rolle!

Dann nimm lieber die Cardiff. Ist zwar auch ein günstiges Einsteigermodell jedoch aus dem richtigen Hause! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Soil (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

@MarcelReiners

_Ist die Cardiff eine Baitcaster??
*Sieht für mich ehr wie ne "normale" kleine Multirolle aus!*_

das hast du doch geschrieben, oder?
bist du noch nicht wach???
also noch mal...das ist eine kleine mulirolle#6
und die ist nicht viel größer als eine baitcaster
ich habe sie selber gefischt, von 10g nach oben(natürlich kommt es auf die rute an) - kein problem!

letztendlich muss er selbst entscheiden!

gruß


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Zu erst einmal muss ich mich bedanken, wie schnelle das hier im Forum geht!!!

Ich suche wirklich eine Baitcast - Rolle und keine "normale" Multirolle.

Was für Rollen und natürlich Ruten fischt ihr denn so?

Und zum Thema Schnurverbrauch am Anfang.

Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen zuerst normale mono zu kaufen. Ich bin schließlich Einsteiger in diesem Bereich und so tun die Perücken nicht ganz so weh #6

Alo die Schnur wird wohl eher kein Problem sein.

Es tut mir leid wenn ich hier so um den heißen Brei herumrede|kopfkrat
Habt ihr noch weitere Tipps denn noch zwei weitere Angelfreunde von mir wollen sich in Zukunft eine Combi zulegen!


----------



## crazyFish (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



GerJulian schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich suche wirklich eine Baitcast - Rolle und keine "normale" Multirolle.
> ...



Nur am Rande ob Baitcaster oder nicht sagt nichts über die Form aus, ob rund oder oval.

Wenn du eine der gerade in Mode befindlich flachen haben willst dann suchst du eine "low profil" Baitcaster


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Genau so seine suche ich! Vielen Dank


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Ich glaube wir verzetteln uns hier mit den Begriffen.. 
Er sucht eine Baitcast Multi und wie im letzten Post klar wurde eine low profile. Dazu gehört die Cardiff nicht.

Somit wären wir wieder am Anfang und ich rate weiterhin zu einer Viento oder einem anderen Modell in der selben Preisklasse 150€+. 

Wie seht Ihr das denn? Ne low-profile Multi für 70€ kann man doch nicht empfehen oder?

Weiter weiß ich nicht wie sich das Monofil auf der Multi macht. Grad bei den ersten versuchen wäre das ja wichtig. Ich hatte bislang nur multifil auf meinen Multis. Evtl. kann hierzu auch jemand was schreiben?

MFG


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Und nochmal ich^^
Ich habe auf mehreren Internetseiten gelesen, dass der Anfänger in der ersten Zeit mit Mono fischen soll.

Um es für mich nochmal deitlich zu machen: was heißt für euch "Schrott"? Heißt dass keine Profirolle mit Blattgold oder dass sie schon fast auseinander fällt?

LG


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Ne, auch die günstigen Modell halten ne Zeit. Bei zu schweren Ködern kommen die schnell an Ihre Grenzen und gehen kaputt. Aber das meinte ich gar nicht...

Eine Multi für 150€+ läuft viel ruhiger und sauberer und auch die Bremsen, die ja wichtig für vernünftige Würfe sind, sind viel feiner zu justieren. Ich hatte richtig Probleme mit der Saphire die Magnetbremse vernünfitg einzustellen. Auch musste ich sie für jeden Köder neu einstellen etc. 

Mit meiner Viento werfe ich beinahe alle Köder und muss nicht dauern umstellen. Wenn die Wurfweite nicht reicht, wird kurz nachjustiert und wenn ich auf einen sehr leichten Köder wechsel auch. Aber i.d.R. kannst Du mit einer einmal gefundenen "guten Einstellung" diverse Köder fischen. Das war bei der günstigen Saphire ganz anders!! 

Ich hab echt das Kotzen bekommen an der Saphire von Rozemeijer. Würde jedoch nicht sagen, dass sie SCHROTT ist!
Für das Geld ist die schon schön verarbeitet. 

Ich möchte Dir nur sagen, dass es ein riesiger Sprung ist von einer Rolle für 69€ zu einer die 150€ kostet. Und das macht sich nirgends so bemerkbar wie bei einer Multi. Weil Du mit den teuren und somit besseren Modellen, einfach besser zurecht kommst!


MFG


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Meinst du, dass man Rollen sowie Ruten in der USA günstiger kaufen kann?

Also ich denke dass ich die Rolle für 150+ bei meinen Eltern nicht durchbringen kann. Sie selber angeln nicht und wissen nicht, wie wichtig gutes Gerät ist.
Wie siehts denn mit Rollen von 80-90 Euro aus? Wie stehst du zu diesem Preisniveau?

Hört sich jetzt wahrscheinlich komisch an aber kannst du vielleicht hier einen Beitrag posten, den ich meinen Eltern zeigen kann damit sie sofort der Meinung sind, dass eine Low Profile Rolle das Richtige für mich ist 

LG


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Also in den USA bestellen, bei einem Warenwert von nichtmal 200€ wird sich nicht lohnen. 

Ich verstehe ja auch, dass Du einfach nicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast. Und daher möchte ich Dich auch nicht davon abbringen eine günstige Rolle zu kaufen. Ich sage nur, wenn Du das Angeln mit der Multi vernünftig lernen möchtest und mit dem Gerät dann auch ein paar Jahre angeln möchstes, solltest Du noch etwas sparen und gleich ne gescheite Rolle kaufen.

Wie Du sicher weißt, gehts ja bei 150€ erst richtig los. Das sind ja schon die günstigen unter den "vernünftigen" Rollen. 

Wenns gar nicht anders geht, kauf Dir halt ne 70€ Rolle. 
Aber Du wirst sehen, dass es nicht der beste Weg ist. Spätestens wenn Du mal am Wasser eine Rolle aus der gehobenen klasse werfen darfst, wirst Du umgehen auch eine "bessere" Haben wollen. 

versuch doch mal mit Deinen Eltern drüber zu sprechen und erkläre Ihnen, dass es grad bei ner Multirolle wirklich wichtig ist gutes material zu kaufen. Es geht hier nicht nur um Haltbarkeit sondern vielmehr ums Händling! 

Hast Du evtl. die Möglichkeit mit verschiedenen Rollen mal zu werfen? Evtl. im Bekanntenkreis??

MFG


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Naja, ein Freund von mir wünscht sich zu Weihnachten eine Rolle aber auch im mittleren Preisniveau. Ich werde sie dann mal testen. Aber was genau meinst du mit besser. Also ich habe bei meiner Stationärrolle 40 Eueo ausgegeben.
In welcher Presiklasse würde sie umgerechnet in der Baitcast Rolle liegen.
Sorry, dass ich das hier so umständlich formuliere aber ich hoffe, dass du das hier verstehst^^
Ich werde mal in meinen bevorzugten Angelladen gehen und mich weiter informieren!
Mit welcher Rute fischt du?
Mit Triggergriff?

LG


----------



## QWERTZ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Bei Stationärrollen gebe ich auch nicht so viel Geld aus!
Da habe ich auch zwei günstige Shimano Rollen (ca. 60€)für das leichte Spinnfischen.

Informiere Dich wirklich nochmal bei deinem Händler und lass Dir alle Bremsen zeigen! Ich glaube das kann Dir keiner erklären, wenn Du nicht in etwa weißt wie eine Multi aufgebaut ist und funktioniert. Optimal wäre, wenn Du mal mit einer günstigen und einmal mit einer teureren fischen könntest. Ich wollte das am Anfang auch nicht wahr haben und hab die billige gekauft. Bis ich mit einem Kumpel am Wasser war. Ich hab eine Perücke nach der anderen gelöst und konnte bei weitem nicht so weit und präzise werfen wie er. Mit seiner Multi rumgespielt und oh Wunder...alles viel leichter, schöner, weiter und erfolgreicher! |bigeyes

Fakt ist, die teureren Modelle sind besser verarbeitet und lassen genauere Würfe zu. Fakt ist auch, dass Du die Technik mit einer teureren Multi schneller und besser lernen wirst. Ist gar nicht so einfach am Anfang... #t

Ich fische verschiedene Ruten aber wenn Multi dann mit Triggergriff! Liegt mir persönlich sehr gut. Zum Beispiel die Gentle Jerk von Rozemeijer in 1,90 mit Wg. 30 - 60 Gr. 

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com
/product_info.php?info=p826_Rozemeijer-Jointed-Gentle-Jerk-1-90.html

Damit kannst Du diverse Köder fischen (auch unter 30gr.) und sie hat genug Rückrad für ordentliche Hechte. Wie vorhin schonmal angesprochen führt auch ProLogic sehr gute und günstige Ruten in diesem Bereich. Guck Dir mal ein paar an und wenn Du zwei oder drei im Auge hast, kannst Du immernoch hier nachfragen welche Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Ruten gemacht wurden. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## GerJulian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Ich glaub ich werde mich dann nochmal weiter informieren. Ich hab im Angelladen schon mehrere Combis gesehen.
Und nochmal vielen Dank für die guten Informationen!!!
Ich schreib auf jeden Fall, wie ich mich dann entschieden habe.

LG Julian


----------



## shR!mp (9. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

mal ne frage  kennt jemand von euch die abu ambassadeur tgc 5000? 
ist ne round profile baitcaster die von den daten an die c3 serie erinnert und deren preis von einstmals 130€ auf 60€ im sonderangebot gesunken ist....

bei dem preis würde sie mich schon interessieren. ich würde sie auch zum fischen mit wobblern und gummiködern von 10gr aufwärts nutzen (eher um den bereich 30-40gr)

an die butch light oder rozemeijr gentle jerk hatte ich ls rute gedacht (sind auch für etwa 60€ zu bekommen)


----------



## GerJulian (11. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Ich hätteda nochmal eine Frage!
Diese Rolle is zwar auch nur 69,95€ schwer aber von Abu Garcia.
Ich hab die Infos aud dem Katalog Stollenwerk 2009.
Also hier sind genauere Angaben:
ABU AMBASSADEUR PRO MAX SERIE 
Ausstattung: Präzensionsgetriebemit 6, 2:1 High-Speed Übersetzung, Sternbremse, sofortiger Rücklaufstopp (IAR), synchronisierte Schnurverlegung, 7 Kugellager.

Das steht zur Beschreibung der Rolle.
Ich weiß, dass die "ordentlichen" Rollen erst bei 150€ losgehen...
Was sagt ihr zu diesem Modell?
Könnte man mit dem leben?
Ich dachte, dass Abu ne ganz gute marke für Low Profile Baitcast Rollen ist!
Schonmal danke im Voraus

Mfg
Julian


----------



## Eismann (13. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hallo GerJulian,

ein schwieriges Thema: Eine gute und günstige Baitcaster-Rolle. Hier im Forum häufig gefragt und diskutiert. Auch die von Dir genannte Rolle von Abu wurde schon häufig besprochen. Einfach mal in die erweiterte Suche gehen und "Abu Pro Max" eingeben...
Letztlich scheiden sich die Geister: Für die einen gut und günstig, für die anderen billiger Plastik-Schrott.

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr für die Multirollenangelei zwei Baitcaster zugelegt: Die Abu 5601JB für schwere Köder und die Revo Premier für leichte Köder. Beide Rollen haben ein hochwertiges Gehäuse, gerade die Premier ist trotz des Aluminiumgehäuses unglaublich leicht, einfach ein tolles Geschirr. Beide Rollen habe ich bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen erstanden, beide haben jeweils knapp unter 100 Euro gekostet. Letztlich auch nur 30 Euro teurer als die von Dir angepeilte Rolle. Mein Tip an Dich: Fall Du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr doch einmal (mit Deinen Eltern?) in den besagten Laden und informiere Dich vor Ort, denn man muss die Rollen in der Hand gehabt haben, um darüber urteilen zu können.

Die Baitcasting-Angelei ist ein aufwändiges Unterfangen, dauerhaften Spass wirst Du nur mit vernünftigem Gerät haben. Übrigens: Die Gummifischangelei betreibe ich weiter mit einer Stationärrolle, m.E. bringt die Multi hierbei keine wesentlichen Vorteile.

Viel Spass beim Stöbern und Aussuchen,

Eismann


----------



## GerJulian (13. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Vielen Dank! Kaltenkirchen ist zwar ein bisschen zu weit weg für eine Rolle  aber die Revo Premier von ABU GARCIA?
Ich hab sie nur für über 190€ gesehen?
Was für eine Rute könntest du noch empfehlen?
LG Julian


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

dann noch mein senf dazu:

ich hatte mal ne composit-carbon baitcaster für 50 €, schnell  in ebay damit, bremse katastrofal (das schreibt man wirklich so!)

dann hab ich ne cardiff 201a zum jerken. nachdem ich sie auf drehbank hatte ist sie tauglich....#d

empfehlen kann ich für das geld die abu ProMax als guten kompromiss. ich fisch meine seit 3 jahren und immer noch gerne, meist wobbs 20-30 gr.

und wo ich schonmal hier bin: es wurde die savagear butch ligth erwähnt, ich hab keine, aber viele sagen sie sei sehr hart, also die 20-35 g variante für 30 g köder wirklich besser geeignet für 30 g köder (bei vielen ruten ist das nicht so!) als die 30-50 gr.fischt jemand die butch ligth und kann aus erster hand berichten?

dann hättest du mit der abu promax und der butchlight schon mal einen anfang um 130 €, schnur dazu sind €150


----------



## GerJulian (13. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, fischt du ne Pro Max?
Also ein Kompromiss... Wie fischt es sich denn mit ihr, denn viele behaupten ja das sein Schrott usw.
LG Julian


----------



## bafoangler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hab die Butch Light in 15-50g, wirklich sehr hart in der Spitze und ne Menge Rückgrat.
Geeignet für Köder bis 70,80g....
Hab die mal verglichen mit der DAM Quick Stik Casting in 60-160g WG, die Butch ist härter und straffer.... Was sich die Hersteller denken???

Also lieber die 15-30g für leichtere Köder bis 40g.

Hab auch die Cardiff drauf, find die prima! 45 Tacken dir Rute, die Rolle bekommst für 90, dazu Schnur (120m reichen ja) dann passts mit 150 Kröten...

Aber wie gesagt keine Low profile....

Hatte mal die cormoran corcast, aber direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. Die Cardiff ist 100mal besser obwohl die sich preislich ned viel nehmen.

Warum willst denn unbedingt ne flache? Die 201er is schon sehr handlich.

LG


----------



## GerJulian (13. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Es ist wahrscheinlich das Gefühl direkt den Köder zu spüren. Ich hatte ne Cardiff noch nie in der Hand hab aber nur gutes von ihr gehört. 
Was sind denn die Vorteile dieser Art einer Multirolle gegenüber der Low Profile Rolle, außer der Preis?
LG


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

hi
ich fische seit geraumer zeit mehrer ruten der firma savage gear, unter anderem auch die butch light in 2,05 mit 10-30 gramm.
ich bin begeistert was die ruten in preis-leistung bieten.
die butch light habe ich kombiniert mit einer sänger x-tase,dazu 17er code red .
die rute hat enorm rückgrat bis ins handteil,ist aber ebenso straff genug um wobbler mit guten 40 gramm zu fischen.
aber auch um wobbler mit ca 10gr zu twitchen und zu jerken.
kleiner sollten die köder jedoch nicht ausfallen.
zur rolle.
bin zufrieden mit ihr und die perückenbildung hält sich in grenzen(übung macht den meister|uhoh,ebenso ist sie gut zu justieren und die bremse funktioniert sehr gut..
habe sie mir dann noch 2x gekauft für meine jerkruten ,dafür finde ich sie aber nach längerer sicht nicht dafür geeignet,da ist die  shimano cardiff bestimmt die bessere wahl.
oder eine abu c3 oder c4.
diesen austausch werde ich vornehmen.
hatte vorher eine pro max,damals kostete sie ca 85€.
mit ihr hat mir das fischen nicht viel spass gemacht,obwohl sie ist sehr solide .
es müssen nicht immer die ganz teuern sein,wobei ne abu revo schon ne gute wahl ist.
hoffe ich konnte dir eine einblick auf die von mir gefischten geräte geben.
gruss
michael


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



GerJulian schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, fischt du ne Pro Max?
> Also ein Kompromiss... Wie fischt es sich denn mit ihr, denn viele behaupten ja das sein Schrott usw.
> LG Julian




ich fische die pro max und die cardiff. 

die cardiff um dicke jerks richtig zu schlagen am 150 g besenstiel. ich glaube nicht, dass die promax das lange abkönnte

die promax hab ich auf ner 2,70 langen wurfrute. fische damit wobbs bis 30 gramm, aber höchstens mal leicht antwitchen, nicht reinschlagen.

bisher problemlos.

wie gesagt, die cardiff musste ich nach ca 1 jahr auf der drehbak nacharbeiten, hat nur noch geklappert. scheint aber ein einzelfall zusein, andere sind durchaus zufrieden damit


----------



## GerJulian (14. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Ich stell mich hier glaub ich ein bisschen dumm dar 
Kann mir jetzt nochmal jemand die Vorteile einer "normalen Multirolle" gegenüber der Low Profile Rolle erklären?
LG


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

die klassische runde multi a la cardiff sieht gediegener aus. klassischer. schöner. sonst nix. persönliche meinung.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



GerJulian schrieb:


> Ich stell mich hier glaub ich ein bisschen dumm dar
> Kann mir jetzt nochmal jemand die Vorteile einer "normalen Multirolle" gegenüber der Low Profile Rolle erklären?
> LG



Wenn beides Baitcaster sind, gibt es kaum ein Unterschied, man kann mit beiden werfen. Meistens sind die Low Profiles im unteren WG-Bereich besser, jedoch nicht zwingend. Die Multi die am Wenigsten werfen können soll ich ne Round (Cardiff, Shimano), die soll laut "Werbung" auch noch die Presso (Low Profile, Daiwa) schlagen.

Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man nicht so eine Meeresmulti bekommt, weil die oft keine Wurfbremse haben.


----------



## GerJulian (15. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

mhh...
Es wäre nett wenn jemand hier vielleicht noch Angebote, die er findet und der Meinung ist, dass sie einigermaßen zufriedenstellend sind, reinstellt und mir evenruell Bescheid gibt.
Vielen Dank schonmal
LG Julian#h


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Versuche irgendwo eine Abu Revo STX oder Premier für 100 Euro aufzutreiben. Angebote in irgendwelchen Shops, oder gebraucht aus Foren (z.B. Barschalarm).

Als Rute kann ich dir so spontan keine großartig empfehlen. Ich hab eine P&M Spezialist Casting für Wobbler und so, aber die hat 7 - 28 g. Es gibt von P&M die Rute noch eine Nummer stärker, die könnte eventuell was sein. Wenn es die Spezialist-Serie noch gibt, liegt die aber bei ~125 Euro oder so. 

Für Wobbler würde ich eine gescheite Mono nehmen. Zum Üben kannst du irgendwas nehmen, nicht zu teuer, etwa eine 0.33 mm Strippe. 
Ich nehm für sowas gerne die Sunline Machinegun Cast (ebay.com), die kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber ist sehr dehnungsarm und macht sich sehr gut auf der Baitcaster. 

Ich hab irgendwo auch eine Daiwa Samurai (glaube ich... bin mir aber nicht sicher, dass die Schnur so heißt) in 0.37 mm drauf. Ich finde die ist auch ok, kann man durchaus zum Üben nehmen.


----------



## manson_mania (16. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

kann jemand ne aussage zur daiwa megaforce combo treffen?die wär in dem preissegment,ich hab jedoch keine ahnung davon und habs mir schon mermals überlegt die combo auf gut glück zu bestellen..^^

hier mal noch der link:

http://www.fishermans-partner-neumarkt.de/hp422155/Megaforce-Combo.htm


----------



## bertman (16. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



GerJulian schrieb:


> mhh...
> Es wäre nett wenn jemand hier vielleicht noch Angebote, die er findet und der Meinung ist, dass sie einigermaßen zufriedenstellend sind, reinstellt und mir evenruell Bescheid gibt.
> Vielen Dank schonmal
> LG Julian#h




Hi,

als Rute diese hier: http://angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=42854

Hat mich absolut überzeugt! Was besseres bekommst du für dein Geld nicht, und du hast noch Spielraum nach oben. Mit den Revos musst du ein wenig aufpassen. Es scheint bei den alten Modellen aktuell Verarbeitungsfehler zu geben! 

Als Rolle vielleicht doch die Cardiff?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Cardiff-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item1c0db168b9

Dann hast du sogar noch Genug Geld für eine ordentlich Mono Schnur!

Gruss Robert


----------



## GerJulian (17. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Also die Rute gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Aber mit der Cardiff kann ich mich noch nihjct wirklich anfreunden 
Was für nen Tipp habt ihr für die Low Profile Rolle?
LG Julian


----------



## Big Man (17. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

So nun auch mein Senf

Ich habe diese Rolle zwar in Amiland für weniger Geld erstanden aber der Preis geht auch.
Dazu habe ich die Jentle Jerk von Rozie und bin zurfieden. Meine Rute hat zwar ein höheres Wurfgewicht als du haben möchtest aber ich gleibe die gibt es auch mit aneren WG.

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter


----------



## bertman (17. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Schau doch mal, ob du eine Gebrauchte Daiwa Viento bekommst. Ist nen spitzen teil und hat mich überzeuht. Neu ist sie allerdings zu teuer für dich! Oder such mal nach ner Shimano Citica 201E. Die soll auch sehr gut sein, und ist ab 10gr. wohl bedenkenlos einsetzbar!


Gruss Robert


----------



## shR!mp (24. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

ich wärme den tröd mal wieder auf

ich wollte fragen zu welcher rolle ihr mir eher raten würdet?

abu tgc 5501

oder

shimano corvallus 301

ich möchte die rollen zum werfen von ködern von 20 gramm aufwärts nutzen. vorallem  kleinere und mittlere jerkbaits (salmo slider?) und wobbler wie z.B den 4play herring in 19 cm der ja 52g wiegt.


bei der shimano weiß ich das sie eine zentrifugalbremse hat bei der abu jedoch nicht. kennt jemand die rollen und kann mir bei der etscheidung helfen?


----------



## Chrizzi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Da reicht auch eine 201er Shimano...


----------



## shR!mp (24. November 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

naja das ist ja erstmal eher zweitrangig es geht nur daum ob die rollen dazu zu gebrauchen und welche eher u emfehlen ist (beide sind grade im angebot zu bekommen)  ich werde sie warscheinlich auch ab und zu zum light tackle dorschangeln missbrauchen


----------



## rouvi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Soo ich wärme mal für mein Bedürfnis den Thread auf!
Ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten vielleicht ne baitcaster holen im besten fall ne low profile, die finde ich persönlich einfach schicker.

Ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet, aber hab schon paar mal die ABU premier gefischt. Diese gabs damals für 100€ bei Moritz. Hab grade angerufen doch leider haben sie die nichtmehr... Ich suche nun eine vergleichbare. Von der Max-Serie wurde mir allerdings abgeraten. Ich fische eigentlich recht teure Sachen und bin auch der Meinung man sollte lieber bisschem her ausgeben um sich später nicht zu ärgern, aber da eine Baitcaster eher dem Spaß dient und nicht unbedingt "nötig ist" wollte ich nicht mehr als 120-150€ ausgeben.

- Neu im Prospekt bei Moritz ist die "ABU Inshore" für 120 statt 325€ (man bekommt sie für rund 200€sonst wo im Netz)
- die 2te wäre evtl eine Shimano cardiff (welches modell?)
- und die ABU revo SX/STX etc. gibts auch für 130€ ca.

Vielleicht kann man mir ja irgendwie helfen


----------



## rouvi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hey,
auf diese bin ich auch grade gestoßen
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...o.php?cPath=775_25_1048_375&products_id=39255

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## Fidde (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Oder die?  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360199818569&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Big Man (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



rouvi schrieb:


> Hey,
> auf diese bin ich auch grade gestoßen
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...o.php?cPath=775_25_1048_375&products_id=39255
> 
> ...



Aber dran denken "Rechtshandmodel"!!!!!!

Ich habe damals meine Shimano Cruxis auch in Amiland gekauft. Da sind die Linkshandmodelle billiger weil dort die meisten mit rechts kurbeln.


----------



## rouvi (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Sooo ich bin jetzt günstig an die Revo SX gekommen.
Hab sie auf "blauen Dunst" bestellt 

Nun suche ich dazu passend natürlich eine Rute1 Ich würde fast sagen 10-30g WG sagt mir am meisten zu... wielang sollte die Rute sein? Preislich kanns ruhig eine "günstigerere" um die 70€ (vielleicht auch eine aus dem Angebot).
Vielleicht optisch sogar passend? 8die sx ist schwarz) 

Los ihr Experten, lasst mal was hören, hehe.

LG
Rouvi


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



rouvi schrieb:


> Sooo ich bin jetzt günstig an die Revo SX gekommen.
> Hab sie auf "blauen Dunst" bestellt
> 
> Nun suche ich dazu passend natürlich eine Rute1 Ich würde fast sagen 10-30g WG sagt mir am meisten zu... wielang sollte die Rute sein? Preislich kanns ruhig eine "günstigerere" um die 70€ (vielleicht auch eine aus dem Angebot).
> ...



Für was willste die Rute/Rolle nehmen. Sind schon unterschiedliche Ansprüche, ob man Gummis fischen will, oder Wobbler, oder Oberflächenköder, oder.....


----------



## rouvi (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

also grundsätzlich solls ne "allround baitcaster" werden! will sie hauptsähclich erstmal aufm belly einsetzen auf dorsch (da brauch ich nicht sone straffe) ansonsten ab nächstem jahr dann auf zander/hecht oder auch mal barsch. Bisserkennung und Anhieb sind natürlich 2 wichtige dinge, aber von Besenstielen halte ich persönlich nicht allzuviel.

Ansprüche:
- mög 10-30g WG evtl. bisschen mehr (20-60?)
- bb auf dorsch, aber auch mal zander
- eher gummi 7-20g Jig - vielleicht mal nen wobbler (wenn ich ihn geworfen bekomme)
- triggergriff
- kein highend über 100€ (wie gesagt man bekommt ja oft 100€ sachen im Angebot für 50-60€)
- evtl. farblich passend zur revo sx (schwarz) stylisch finde ich auch getrennte schaumgummigriffe


ja ich weiß klingt wie n schaf im wolfpelz, aber bislang konntet ihr mir hier immer gut weiterhelfen und ich hab was passendes gefunden!!

LG
Rouvi


----------



## Esox-Paddy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hey,

also ich persönlich hab die Revo STX und dazu die DAM Calyber Baitcast in 2,28m länge und mit nem WG von 21-56g.
die kostet so ca 75 € und ich bin recht zufrieden damit 
auch optisch is die eigentlich recht schön - war dir ja glaub wichtig xD und zur schwarzen rolle passt des dunkelblau bzw. schwarz schon ganz gut oder?

mit der rolle kann man auch gut leichtere wobbler (13g - rapala x-rap) werfen denk ich - bin auch erst seit kurzem umgestiegen auf ne baitcastinrolle, aber bin echt zufrieden 
gruß

Patrick


----------



## rouvi (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Hab mich jetzt für ne vermeindliche Kombo entschieden...

*ABU Revo SX*


Modell : Revo SX RH
Gewicht : 246g
Einzug : 58cm
Schnurfassung : 145m/0,30mm
Übersetzung : 6,4:1
10 HPCR Kugellagern + 1 Walzenlager
   Einteiliger Rahmen aus Raumfahrt-Aluminium,
 sofortiger Rücklaufstopp,
 synchronisierte Schnurverlegung,
 Carbon Matrix Brems-System,
 ventiliere Präzisionsspule aus Aluminium und eine lineare Magnet-Zentrifugalbremse.

*Penzon & Michel Specialist Power Feeling 198*


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Modell: Pezon & Michel - Specialist Power Feeling 198 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Länge: 198 cm [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wurfgewicht: 10 - 35 g [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Transportlänge: 167 cm [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gewicht: 156 g [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Teile: 1 +1[/FONT]

P&M fallen ja straffer aus... ich steh eigentlich eher auf "weichere Ruten" da ich sie aufm BB auf dorsch und später auf zander hecht und evtl barsch einsetzen will - ist sie "viel zu straff" ? Oder macht sie auch spaß?

LG
Rouvi


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*



rouvi schrieb:


> *Penzon & Michel Specialist Power Feeling 198*
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Modell: Pezon & Michel - Specialist Power Feeling 198 [/FONT]
> ...



Die Rute hätte ich dir nun so genannt. Ich habe die Specialist Casting, also die unter der Power Feeling. 

Die Ruten fallen vielleicht straffer aus als eine 3 m mit gleichem WG, aber ich finde die 28 g der Specialist Casting schon fast übertrieben, die geht ehr bis 20 g.

Vermutlich reicht auch die Casting, kommt auf die Dorsche an. Jedoch kriegste mit der Casting kein vernünftigen Hecht ohne etwas Platz raus. Dafür haste damit reichlich Spaß. Auf dem Belly hast du ja Platz ohne Ende, da sollte das eine gute Spaß-Rute auf Dorsch sein.


----------



## rouvi (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spinnfischen - Baitcast Rute & Rolle*

Ja hab die casting auch gesehn, bekomme die powerfeeling allerdings sehr günstig von nem buddy, ungefischt. daher kann ich nicht nein sagen! da ich bisher mit ner bushwhacker 15-40 aufm belly sitze (die extremer ausfällt) wird die P&M sicher weicher sein.
für barsche wird sie sicher zu hart sein, aber sonst deckt sie denke ich alles (dorsch, hecht, zander) gut ab und macht auch spaß oder? *hoff*

welche schnur sollte drauf? ich fische derzeit sowohl die powerpro (13er) als auch ne spiderwire (11er). finde beide ganz gut. rein vom gefühl her hat die powerpro ne festere oberfläche und scheint mir besser für ne baitcaster? oder lieber die seidenähnliche spiderwire??

das ist aber auch immer spannend 

lg
rouvi


----------

